# Code für einfachen Taschenrechner (war:hilfe! Aussagekräftig)



## elmus (3. Mai 2004)

*hilfe! Aussagekräftig*

Hallo an alle,
brauche den quellcode von eineme einfachen Taschenrechner der nur die vier Grundrechenarten beherrscht. ohne Grafik


----------



## Carndret (3. Mai 2004)

Was bekommst du denn nicht hin? So weit ich weiß ist das das einfachste. Ich glaube da fehlen noch die Grundkenntnisse. Was bringt dir der Code, wenn du ihn dann nicht verstehst? ... kapier ich nicht


----------



## elmus (3. Mai 2004)

Das Problem der ganzen sache ist:
Ich studier maschinenbau. Der T-Rechner zählt zu einen der schikanen im ersten semester. Bis mittwoch muß ich des ding abgeben. hier gehts also net um verstehen sondern nur um helfen. Ich wil euch ja ned belästigen aber es wär trotzdem nett von dir


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Mai 2004)

Das Forum hier ist kein Code-Spender, bei dem man auf Knopfdruck fertige Programme rausbekommt. Erst Recht nicht solche, die man dann als eigene Arbeit abgeben kann. Außerdem ist der Thread-Titel alles andere als aussagekräftig. 

Was würde ich denn dafür bekommen, wenn ich Dir das programmiere?


----------



## elmus (3. Mai 2004)

was willst de denn?
keine ahnung was man dir  übers netz nützliches zukommen lassen kann


----------



## Carndret (3. Mai 2004)

Muss es eine grafische Oberfläche haben oder kann das auch in der Konsole ablaufen?
In der Konsole ginge das nämlich ganz schnell.


----------



## elmus (3. Mai 2004)

nur konsole!


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Mai 2004)

Für 40 Euro mach ich das.


----------



## elmus (3. Mai 2004)

Servus,
is nett daß du es machen würdest. Doch da ich zur zeit ca. 400 € in den miesen bin noch miete zahlen muß, kann ich dein angebot nicht annehmen. Ich denk ich werd mich auf den unaussprechlichen setzten und es selbst versuchen. ich lern ja auch was dabei
Danke nochmal
Gruß
flo


----------



## Snape (3. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von elmus _
> *Ich denk ich werd mich auf den unaussprechlichen setzten und es selbst versuchen. ich lern ja auch was dabei
> Danke nochmal
> Gruß
> flo *



Das ist wohl die beste Lösung... ;-)


----------



## Carndret (3. Mai 2004)

Genau und wenn du Probleme hast, dann helfen wir dir, ganz frei nach dem Motto "User helfen Usern" 

@Dario: Ein Konsolenprogramm würde ich auch kostenlos machen, das dauert doch nicht so lange, dass es 40€ wert ist.


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Mai 2004)

> @Dario: Ein Konsolenprogramm würde ich auch kostenlos machen, das dauert doch nicht so lange, dass es 40€ wert ist.


Darum geht's nicht.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (3. Mai 2004)

40€ sind da noch zu gelinde wenn ihr mich fragt.
Denn was hier manche Leute abziehen ist einfach der Gipfel   
Dario an deiner Stelle hätte ich mindestens das doppelte verlangt und mit Vorkasse.
Es muss schon etwas weh tun   
Und für 160 € Programmier ich dir auch noch ne Oberfläche dazu, aber nicht in Java (kann nämlich kein Java)  

Gruß Homer


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Was willst du eigentlich genau ?

So etwas "billiges" wie 


```
Wählen sie bitte eine Aktion aus: 
a)Addition
b)Subtraktion
c)Multiplikation
d)Division
c
Geben sie Zahl1 ein:2
Geben sie Zahl2 ein:5
10
```

Oder willst du einen "Formelparser" der Vorzeichen und Klammerungsregeln beachtet und Punkt vor Strich kann ...?

?

Gruß Tom


----------



## SwingTänzer (3. Mai 2004)

Der meldet sich nu nicht mehr....


----------



## Carndret (4. Mai 2004)

Ok, ok hab kapiert um was es dir da geht, nur finde ich, dass man das zu Forumsneulingen auch anders sagen könnte. 
Ich kann verstehen, dass er einfach nur den Code haben will, wenn er es bis Mittwoch braucht und es noch nicht so gut kann.
Wäre doch schade, wenn zu viele  Tutorial.de-Mitglieder nur inaktiv wären und die schöne 50000er Marke nur so erreicht wurde...


----------



## Daniel Toplak (19. Januar 2005)

@war_machine:
Also das was du dir da rausnimmst, is ja wohl die Höhe oder, das dein Beitrag und Account gelöscht werden soll, ist nur rechtens.
Und wie ich schon gesagt habe, was Dario da geschrieben hat is völlig in Ordnung. 
Kleine Rechnung:
40€ für 15 Minuten machht 160€ pro Stunde, macht 1280€ Pro Tag.
Die Kosten von 1280€ für einen Mann-Tag sind in der IT-Branche (auch heute noch) durchaus gerechtfertigt.

Und eine Person, die deine Kompetenzen weit aus übersteigt so zu beleidigen, nur weil du das Prinzip diese Hilfeforums nicht verstanden hast, ist wirklich das Letzte. Warum einige Leute (da zähl ich mich auch dazu) so reagieren, kannst du mal in diesem Thread nachlesen: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials152555.html

Gruß Daniel


----------

